# Arvo Part - Tabula Rasa



## thaynecurrie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thoughts? 

I can't get the first movement out of my head. Somewhere on youtube is a clip of some interpretive dance set to the music, trying to convey the meaning of it. It sounds a bit hokey but the interpretation seemed rather faithful to what I thought Part was trying to convey. Incredible piece.

(for full disclosure, I'm a Part fanatic, so this won't be the last thread about him).


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Go ahead. I'm familiar with Part and Tabula Rasa. Definitely suits certain moods. There's someone called Miguel Robles or something doing a dance sequence to it on youtube. Horrid sound, nice choreography but its realisation does Part no justice! IMHO of course.


----------



## thaynecurrie (Apr 23, 2007)

Frasier said:


> Go ahead. I'm familiar with Part and Tabula Rasa. Definitely suits certain moods. There's someone called Miguel Robles or something doing a dance sequence to it on youtube. Horrid sound, nice choreography but its realisation does Part no justice! IMHO of course.


Yes, I think that's the youtube clip I'm referring to. The sound is a bit 'off' but the choreography made up for it. Which recording of Tabula Rasa do you have? I was going to get the Keith Jarrett recording but the Naxos label recording was cheaper ...and it sounds okay so far.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi,

The Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra - ECM label. Quite old now but also has that excellent Kramer version of Fratres.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Just as an aside, Arvo Part is one of a handful of living Composers that I like, I am on about his later works not the early ones, his choral works are sublime. IMO


----------



## thaynecurrie (Apr 23, 2007)

Andante said:


> Just as an aside, Arvo Part is one of a handful of living Composers that I like, I am on about his later works not the early ones, his choral works are sublime. IMO


Yeah, after his self-imposed exile in the early 70s his music became much more idiosyncratic and, in my opinion, much better. That's one of the main things I like about him: I can't find a single composer who sounds like him. I think it's amazing that he's still producing some rather high-quality works (e.g. the Pacem Domine work, composed in 2005 I think, is fantastic).

Do you have any other recommendations for modern/living composers (the newer/younger the better)? So far my exposure has been limited to Part, Philip Glass, John Adams, John Taverner, and Steve Reich.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

thaynecurrie said:


> Do you have any other recommendations for modern/living composers (the newer/younger the better)? So far my exposure has been limited to Part, Philip Glass, John Adams, John Taverner, and Steve Reich.


Hi thaynecurrie, Taverner, Adams, Part, are the ones I am thinking of, plus a local that you most likely have not heard of "John Psathas" he is doing some good stuff and some not so good "at least not to my ears" I do find that I have to be in the mood for most modern music, except for Part.


----------

